# Desktop Pfad ändern



## Stormyend (28. November 2010)

Hey, irgendwie hat sich mein Desktop Pfad verändert oO er will dauernd auf ein externes gerät zugreifen das ich mal angeschlossen hatte... Wie kann ich das jezt wieder auf Benutzer/Desktop umstellen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

MfG


----------



## Stormyend (28. November 2010)

Mir is grad aufgefallen: is ein bissi unverständlich, also nochmal:
Ich habe meinen PC gebackuped.
Iwas hab ich falsch gemacht.
Der PC will jezt immer beim Starten den Pfad F:\Benutzer\Desktop nehmen (Backup Pfad).
Aber auf dem PC habe ich immer noch Users\Benutzer\Desktop.

Wie kann ich ihn wieder auf den 2. umstellen?


----------



## PC Heini (28. November 2010)

Grüss Dich

Ohne jetzt ne Ahnung zu haben; Was haste mit dem externen Laufwerk gemacht? Was passiert, wenn Du das Laufwerk anschliesst? Hast Du mehrere Benutzerkontos eingerichtet?


----------



## Stormyend (28. November 2010)

Ja dann wir der Desktop wieder angezeigt^^
Nein ich habe nur ein konto, das des admins..


----------



## PC Heini (29. November 2010)

Dann schau mal, obs ev Systemdaten auf das ext Laufwerk verschoben hat. ( Vom Desktop )


----------



## Stormyend (29. November 2010)

BITTE HILFE************!!

Ich hab jezt den ganzen Desktop ordner kopiert, dekstop wird angezeigt.
Jezt ist aber innerhalb des Desktop ORDners (also auch aufm richtigem desktop) die selben Datein wie auch in meinem user ordner. BSP:  User->Maps
                                     User->Desktop->Maps

wenn ich die innerhalb des Desktops lösche dann wird auch die in meinem User ordner gelöscht und manche kann ich gar nicht löschen...
Bin echt am verzweifel BITTE HELFT MIR!!


----------



## PC Heini (30. November 2010)

Leider weiss ich keinen Rat mehr. Hatte das beschriebene Problem noch nie, und kann desshalb auch nicht nachvollziehen, was da los ist und passiert ist.
Daten sichern und neu aufsetzen wäre das einzigste und schnellste, was Du noch tun kannst. Leider.
Vlt meldet sich noch wer zu dem Thema.
Viel Glück


----------



## KaiBone (30. November 2010)

Hallo Stormyend,
es würde doch schon mal helfen zu wissen wie du die Daten gesichert hast, da könnte man doch schon sehen was schief gelaufen ist.
Und bitte nenne uns deine Windows Version.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Stormyend (30. November 2010)

Ok, danke erstmal das ihr mir hier antwortet 
Ich habe meine wichtigsten ordner auf eine Festplatte kopiert, auch den Desktop. Wie gesagt Pfad wurde auf die externe Festplatte verlegt, dann hab ich ihn wieder zurück verschoben und nun hab ich das noch größere Problem.

Ich habe Windows Vista 32 bit. Habe auch versucht den pc zum lezten Speicherpunkt zurückzusetzen, erfolglos


MfG
STormyend


----------



## KaiBone (30. November 2010)

Hi,
also du könntest überprüfen ob der Desktoppfad richtig in der Registrierung eingetragen ist.
Öffne mit Start und dort regedit eingeben und enter drücken, dort müsste unter dem Pfad "HKEY_Users/.DEFAULT/Software/Mircosoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folder" der Eintrag "Desktop" mit dem Wert "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop" stehen. 
Sollte der Wert nicht dem entsprechen kannst du ja hier posten welcher dort steht.

Gruß
KaiBone

PS: Nur in der Registry etwas ändern wenn du dir sicher bist das du weist was du das tust.


----------



## Stormyend (30. November 2010)

Ja, dieser Pfad ist korrekt. Ist das jezt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## KaiBone (30. November 2010)

Das ist gut, das macht die Sache nur etwas komplizierter.

Hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut und es gibt noch einen Ort wo die Einstellung verstellt sein könnte.
"HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Explorer/User Shell Explorers" dort muss der Eintrag "Desktop" auch den Wert "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop".
Falls nicht wieder hier posten 

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Stormyend (30. November 2010)

Mh, leider nein  ich komme nur bis "Software / microsoft" dannach gibts da kein explorer mehr.

Aber danke erstma das du mir hilfst!


----------



## KaiBone (30. November 2010)

Oh Entschldigung, habe einen unter Punkt vergessen.
Der korrekte Pfad lautet "HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders"

Merke: Immer mitlesen beim tippen!


----------



## Stormyend (30. November 2010)

Aha, hier wird nicht dein beschriebener Name sondern nur "%Userprofile%" angezeigt!


----------



## KaiBone (30. November 2010)

Hi,
dann ändere es bitte in den richtigen Wert, dann sollte nach einem Neustart wieder alles normal funktionieren.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Stormyend (1. Dezember 2010)

DU bist mein Held******!
Jetzt klappt alles wunderbar****** VIelen dank!! Vielen Vielen Dank!!
Was kann denn alles passieren wenn man was falsches in der Registry ändert?

MfG
Stormyend

und danke nochmal!


----------



## KaiBone (1. Dezember 2010)

Stormyend hat gesagt.:


> Was kann denn alles passieren wenn man was falsches in der Registry ändert?!


Hi,
das ist eigentlich ganz einfach im schlimmsten Fall funktioniert das ganze System nicht mehr.
Wie gesagt man sollte nur da was ändern, wenn man weiß was man da tut oder von jemanden der es weiß angeleitet wird.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Stormyend (1. Dezember 2010)

Ok, jezt nur noch eine Frage am Rande da du dich gut in der Registry auszukennen scheinst:
Findet man die Datein von einer Demo Version eines Programms in der Registry? (Bspw. wenn man die nur 30 tage haben kann, da wird ja dann was in der registry gespeichert damit das nach 30 tagen nicht mehr verfügbar ist.)


----------



## KaiBone (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
nur noch die wenigstens Programme speichern sowas noch in der Registry.
Einige fragen das online ab oder gehen vom Installationsdatum aus und es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Stormyend (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
sorry ich nerv nochmal:
Ich kann keine Links mehr in den Linkfavoriten Ordner machen, mein Verdacht is das der nichmehr da is 

MfG


----------



## KaiBone (5. Dezember 2010)

Hm... möglich das deine anderen Verweise auch falsch sind.

Öffne mal den Explorer und tippe in der Adresszeile "%userprofile%\favoriten" ein. Wenn sich dann nichts tut oder eine Fehlermeldung erscheint bitte melden.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild an wie die Schlüssel unter "HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders" aussehen sollten.


----------



## Stormyend (5. Dezember 2010)

Cool, danke das du mir hilfst!

Nein da is nichts.. alles wie auf dem Bild!


----------



## KaiBone (5. Dezember 2010)

Also nochmal zum Verständnis meinst du die Internetlink oder die Favoriten im Explorer?

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Stormyend (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine den im normalem explorer, links in der Leiste..

Linkfavoriten:
http://www.windows-faq.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/vistalinkfavoriten.jpg


----------



## KaiBone (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Stormyend,
entschuldige das ich mich jetzt erst melde aber ich hatte einiges zu tun.

Der betreffende Ordner wäre "%userprofile%\Links".
Dort ziehst du einfach deine favorisierten Orte/Verknüpfungen rein oder navigierst mit dem Explorer an die entsprechende Stelle und fügst es mit einem Rechtsklick auf Favoriten in der linken Spalte hinzu.

Falls das nicht funktioniert, sollte eine Fehlermeldung erscheinen.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## Stormyend (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi KaiBone,

sorry ich hab nich ganz verstanden was ich macehn soll... soll ich jezt etwas in der Registry oder im Explorer machen? Einfach Drag and Drop geht nicht...


----------



## chickentom (29. Dezember 2018)

KaiBone hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> dann ändere es bitte in den richtigen Wert, dann sollte nach einem Neustart wieder alles normal funktionieren.
> 
> Gruß
> KaiBone



@KaiBone Danke du hast mir auch sehr geholfen


----------



## EarlGrey (14. September 2020)

KaiBone hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> dann ändere es bitte in den richtigen Wert, dann sollte nach einem Neustart wieder alles normal funktionieren.
> 
> Gruß
> KaiBone


... habe nach langer Suche deinen Workarround gefunden. Perfekt! Endlich zeigt mein Desktop wieder das, was er soll  
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, dass OneDrive einen falschen Pfad angelegt hatte...


----------

